# Help me pick out a bench vise(metal)



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Not woodworking related necessarily but I know others here do a variety of things. I need a decent bench vise and kind of confused on all of the various options. To give background to what I do(diy hobbyist levels):
Dabble in Some metal work(light duty)and welding
Mechanic (all my own car stuff)
Some plumbing around the house when needed
Jack of all trades master of none, do pretty much everything myself.

So while I like the idea of the multi-purpose vises that swivel multiple ways and have multiple pipe jaws etc, the reviews are often mixed that they are hard to rotate and don't hold up well to heavy use. And I only do plumbing when stuff breaks(like a recent water heater issue). So I don't want to sacrifice a quality vise to gain a feature i will rarely use. It seems "heavy duty" vises lack features and are pretty much just a vise. Then there are some that look pretty plain but have an integrated pipe jaw in the main jaw that might work for light duty plumbing. I would like to have options for "soft jaws" as well for when working with brass and copper.

I do have an anvil for blacksmithing but I would like a small platform on the vise for light hammering things straight etc.

I don't want to pay shipping since these things weigh a ton, so my options are basically Lowes, Home Depot, HF, amazon prime(if free shipping) unless I forgot something.

Just seeing people's thoughts on features and usability.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Get on eBay and find you a old one. I've read a lot of stories (and have a friend that actually did this is a HF one) of folks putting pressure on these new cast vices and them snapping sending the material and person flying. I looked for a long while at them. I finally found a old American made craftsman vise and use it. It's smaller but so far it's been good. If you have antique shops in your area you might get lucky and they have one. eBay has a bunch but they are like hand planes they are all "rare" or "valuable collection" stuff. If you do buy a new one I suggest going double of what you think you'll need so that perhaps it'll take more abuse without someone getting hurt


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If you have antique shops in your area you might get lucky and they have one. eBay has a bunch but they are like hand planes they are all "rare" or "valuable collection" stuff.
> 
> - JCamp


Thats kind of the problem I am seeing with Craigslist. Some look junky to me and the guy wants $400-500 or more. Quite a few are $250. There are ads saying "will buy all old vises" so I know there are bastards just vultureing craigslist to resell. I was hoping to spend no more than $100. Seems on CL the only under $100 are used HF ones etc.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree. I've seen some of that too. Plus there seems to be a interest in restoring them now so that has made them sell for more. You could always post a ad on Craigslist or Facebook market place that you are wanting to buy one and see what gets offered. The price in my opinion on the old ones are inflated but if you can buy a good one that should be the only one you'll need to ever buy


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've not shopped for a vice for a long time, so I've missed 400 to 500 dollah vises. If you do have to pay that for an "old" vise, I'd then switch my search to either a Benchcrafted, Horvarter, or one of the many vises sold by LV, LN, and TFWW. All of them will be excellent, and you can get something going without frills for a few hundred provided you cut the faces.

Once you have a good solid at least 10" wide woodworking vise the world is your oyster. Mounting any other type of vise to a flat wooden platform. A 2×12 is awesome, and then put a 2×6 rudder on it's bottom that you clamp into your fine woodworking vise. That way you can clamp anything with just one mounted vise simply by putting a metal working vise, a universal vice, or whatever onto the woodworker, and get to it.

A list of made in USA vises. Quality, utility, and value ought to be above the Chinese drek.

https://www.usamadeproducts.biz/tools-shop-tools-vises.html


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Craigslist is your friend.


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

I also do a lot of mechanical and home maintenance in a separate " machine shop". When I built it, I planned for work benches along the walls and designed the benches to support large heavy duty vises. I bought the vises from flea markets, junk stores and even C- List. All needed a bit of cleaning… I studied features and brands… Then I went for the old pre 1950s stuff to get solid castings, enclosed screw and smooth base pivot. Brands I looked for were Reed, Columbian, and Prentiss. I even found a light duty Rock Island vise for the wood shop… An old Prentiss is in my sawmill… Never have too many vises!









Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, I don't have any specific advice on which one to purchase. It's been a long time since I bought one and the 3 I do have are all very old ones.

Regarding ones that rotate though, I wouldn't have it any other way. If you mount the vise on the corner of the bench, it will never fail that you'll be trying to clamp something up that the bench interferes with. Having the ability to rotate fixes that. And they aren't extremely easy to rotate but the good ones also lock down rock solid which more than makes up for it. I don't mind if it's a little hard to rotate as long as it stays put when I don't want it to rotate.

Pipe jaws can be very handy too. Even if you aren't using pipe, anything that's round or even oddly shaped might benefit from being chucked in there. I used the pipe jaws the other day for running a rethreading die on a rod because it kept slipping out of the top jaws.

The anvil on a vise can be handy but it wouldn't make or break the deal for me either way. I have several "anvils" of different sizes scattered around the shop and I use one of those 9 times out of ten rather than use the vise.

If I were going out to buy one now and money were no object, I'd probably get a Wilton just based on some limited use with them at work and the fact that those are the ones preferred by the guys that use them all day every day. But realistically, I doubt I could justify the cost at home.

Good luck with the search and I'll be interested in what you ultimately settle on!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If I were going out to buy one now and money were no object, I d probably get a Wilton just based on some limited use with them at work and the fact that those are the ones preferred by the guys that use them all day every day. But realistically, I doubt I could justify the cost at home.
> 
> Good luck with the search and I ll be interested in what you ultimately settle on!
> 
> - HokieKen


One thing I recently read is that the Wilton Bullet series is the only omes made in USA. All the others are made in China and look the same as every other $100ish dollar one. It also appears there are a couple of Yost vises made in USA.

There was an old Wilton Bullet for $400 yesterday that is now gone. But this one showed up today, I'm just not sure if a "fully restored" vise means this guy grabbed a cheap one with issues and spray painted it to cover any problems?
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/tls/d/san-diego-rock-island-541b-vise/7298569966.html


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds like you're looking more for a metal working/mechanic's type vise rather than a strictly wood working vise. I like the old Record ones (no experience with the newer Irwin/Record ones). Very solid although there are some good recommendations above. I'm a bit of a vise nerd and have a couple of handfuls of different vises on various benches. If you're looking at medium duty vises, I really like the Parrot vise. Works well for some woodworking as well with easily made wooden jaws.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Sounds like you re looking more for a metal working/mechanic s type vise rather than a strictly wood working vise. I like the old Record ones (no experience with the newer Irwin/Record ones). Very solid although there are some good recommendations above. I m a bit of a vise nerd and have a couple of handfuls of different vises on various benches. If you re looking at medium duty vises, I really like the Parrot vise. Works well for some woodworking as well with easily made wooden jaws.
> 
> - Foghorn


I've actually had my eye on the parrot vise from Infinity Tools, i like the flexibility and the multiple jaw covers. I just wasn't sure how much of a beating it could take. Like can I clamp 20 gauge steel in it and hammer it over? Can i clamp suspension parts in to bang out a stuck tie rod? Etc


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had knockoff (I think) of the Parrot vise. It was red. You had to really crank down on the swiveling lock bars to get it kind of tight, and even then it would budge easier than you'd want. It was fine for holding guitar necks (*before shaving) but I seldom used it for anything else. I sold it at a yard sale and haven't missed it much. I don't recall using it as an anvil.

Lee Valley stands behind their products. You might even look at the Asian made patternmaker's vises which sell for less than $400. I broke a cheap import vise once just overtightening it on something I was probably trying to bend.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Sounds like you re looking more for a metal working/mechanic s type vise rather than a strictly wood working vise. I like the old Record ones (no experience with the newer Irwin/Record ones). Very solid although there are some good recommendations above. I m a bit of a vise nerd and have a couple of handfuls of different vises on various benches. If you re looking at medium duty vises, I really like the Parrot vise. Works well for some woodworking as well with easily made wooden jaws.
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


Yeah, might be a bit too much to ask from it.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Sounds like you re looking more for a metal working/mechanic s type vise rather than a strictly wood working vise. I like the old Record ones (no experience with the newer Irwin/Record ones). Very solid although there are some good recommendations above. I m a bit of a vise nerd and have a couple of handfuls of different vises on various benches. If you re looking at medium duty vises, I really like the Parrot vise. Works well for some woodworking as well with easily made wooden jaws.
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


Yeah, might be a bit too much to ask from it.


> I had knockoff (I think) of the Parrot vise. It was red. You had to really crank down on the swiveling lock bars to get it kind of tight, and even then it would budge easier than you d want. It was fine for holding guitar necks (*before shaving) but I seldom used it for anything else. I sold it at a yard sale and haven t missed it much. I don t recall using it as an anvil.
> 
> Lee Valley stands behind their products. You might even look at the Asian made patternmaker s vises which sell for less than $400. I broke a cheap import vise once just overtightening it on something I was probably trying to bend.
> 
> - Loren


I love my Wilton one and also have the Shop Fox which is comparable but not quite there. Definitely not made for heavy use though.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I think you want what is called a bench vise. General use, but not much good for woodworking.

There are some actual objective measure tests out there. GOOGLE, The suggestions for old ones is the likelihood of good steel, rather than recycled bumpers. In the testing I saw they broke several. 




 is one review. Many others.

If I could break a heavy duty vise with an 8 Lb sledge, I would call it junk. I would expect the handle to bend before anything broke, and it had better take my full weight.

HF is likely to be cast iron, not steel. Kind of like anvils. They look the same, but sure don't work the same. I know, a well designed grey iron can be very strong too,

If I did not already have a good old one, I woudl probably buy a larger Wilton. The Yost Forged steel maybe. A vise will last several lifetimes, so this is a place where buying the best pays off in the long run. There is a company Capri that claims forged steel. I know nothing about them. Palmgren may still make good ones. Irwin is probably moved down to the middle of the road. Better than HF, but not a serious tool any more. Not the Record of past.

In truth, I had a light cast iron one from the old roaming trucks, pre HF, and it served me for years. I think it was made in Korea though, pre China. Smaller and lighter, but better for some jobs. I have never had a rotating head vise, so can't give you options on that.

You can even get a hint on how well the crank handle is made. Some look like junk. I suspect the vise would be too

Many of the reviews are just add copy and "con" like "no mounting bolts provided" Clear a useless review

Might search some of the machinist forums for more metal guys.

My woodworking vises are an old Record ( fantastic) a medium duty Jourgson that is OK on the "other corner" and a Stanley I am tossing. Just installed a Shop-Fox end vise. Sloppy and crude, but will work. Slightly better than other sub $100 end vises for wood. I have been looking at a Palmgren machiest vise for my drill press as the cheap ones are well cheap.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

You had better be able to wail on 1/4 steel. but for a tie rod, you should get a press. 20 gauge? Tin foil!


> Sounds like you re looking more for a metal working/mechanic s type vise rather than a strictly wood working vise. I like the old Record ones (no experience with the newer Irwin/Record ones). Very solid although there are some good recommendations above. I m a bit of a vise nerd and have a couple of handfuls of different vises on various benches. If you re looking at medium duty vises, I really like the Parrot vise. Works well for some woodworking as well with easily made wooden jaws.
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


----------



## Alldigets (Mar 16, 2021)

I'll make a different suggestion than the big ol' thins that take up so much room and generally are cast iron and made in China. Awhile ago I came across Heur Front forged vise from Germany. Smaller overall size but the Jaws, pipe jaws and anvil are regular size. These are so tough that I think they come with a lifetime waranty. They are so tough your grandkids will pass them on to their kids!

Now the trick is that I found some guy on ebay that was selling them so cheaply that I bouth several for my good friends Xmas gift in addition to mine. I got swivel for them for a much lesser price also but I didn't need one.

I checked and it was much cheaper to buy them from Germany and pay the shipping rather than buy them from American dealers.

There are also similar and much cheaper ones available under the Ridgid and Capri brands. Just make sure they are forged, not cast.

Have you seen that Youtube of the guy who exhaustively tests about ten vises to the point of destruction. You should see it, it's a hoot and very educational. I learneda lot.

Good luck. Let us know what you get.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I ll make a different suggestion than the big ol thins that take up so much room and generally are cast iron and made in China. Awhile ago I came across Heur Front forged vise from Germany. Smaller overall size but the Jaws, pipe jaws and anvil are regular size. These are so tough that I think they come with a lifetime waranty. They are so tough your grandkids will pass them on to their kids!
> 
> Now the trick is that I found some guy on ebay that was selling them so cheaply that I bouth several for my good friends Xmas gift in addition to mine. I got swivel for them for a much lesser price also but I didn t need one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I have a lot of friends in Germany, though I haven't visited since before covid. I'll look into that as well.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd keep my eyes on craigslist, and get a basic model in the interim if needed.

In the meantime, you can also watch this testing video:





(oops-just saw that others have already linked to the video; but it is good


----------



## BlueRover (Mar 30, 2021)

More than you'll ever need to know about vises, but I learned a lot researching a flea market find. Mostly metalworking but there are a few wood vises in there.

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44782


----------

